# Beko TV Sound but no picture



## sue m (28 Dec 2006)

Just turned my Beko TV to discover that there is no picture but sound. It was working up until a few hours ago! Any ideas or will i be taking a trip to the sales tm?


----------



## redo (29 Dec 2006)

check your scart connections.  Push them in at both ends


----------



## mo3art (29 Dec 2006)

You could also try changing the channel / switching it on and off completely.

Also - the dummy question

Are you sure you didn't press the mute button?


----------



## sue m (29 Dec 2006)

Tried the scart lead but still no joy. Even tried a new scart lead! looks like i will have to do with tv for a while!


----------



## redo (29 Dec 2006)

This is also a dumb sugesstion but anyways, check your contrast and brightness.  Sometime one can sit on the remote control by accident or it can  get lodged in the sofa.


----------



## Luternau (29 Dec 2006)

Assuming all the connnectins are OK then it seems likely that there may be a board gone in it-my LCD had the same symptoms and cost me 250 to fix. Common enough problem. If not under warranty, perhaps pest to buy new one in Tesco -32 inch for 399!HD ready too!


> Also - the dummy question
> 
> Are you sure you didn't press the mute button?


Guys what role does the mute button play in picture???? I will have a one of those drinks please!


----------



## irishlinks (29 Dec 2006)

A similar (ish) problem we had - the picture would come on for a few minutes - then it would go to sound only. A new power adapter fixed the problem (its only been 2 weeks). It cost 90 euro though!!  Might get one cheaper though. Don't just get any old one - there are loads of different ones for different tvs and voltages.


----------

